# Can you mix protein shake with ice crem?



## moy24

I was told by someone he mixs ice-cream with his protein shake and it tastes realy good is this true can you do that? i was told he just mixes both quickly in a mixer.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yes you can but why would you?


----------



## treb92

Dirty bulk?


----------



## Mingster

You can mix your protein with virtually anything. Me, I'd drink my protein then eat my ice cream straight


----------



## xpower

Ice cream with everything for me


----------



## moy24

kieren1234 said:


> Yes you can but why would you?


i was told he dont realy like the tatse of the shake on its own with milk so thats why he does it i might try and see how it tasts


----------



## treb92

It actully is nice, i do it now and again on sundays.


----------



## moy24

wont that just make u put on unwanted weight as alot of calories in the ice cream


----------



## treb92

Cheat day my friend.


----------



## 44carl44

Choc protein and mint icecrem.can't beat it.


----------



## moy24

44carl44 said:


> Choc protein and mint icecrem.can't beat it.


i have nutrisport choclate protein at the moment so i will try with mint and every flavor acctually lol im thinking of geting creatine but which is the best to get what do u fink of myprotein creatin monohydrate


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Arnold actually advocated icecream based bulking shakes back when he was in his prime.. The article is in the reading room somewhere. I personally think its dumb.. its just fat and processed sugar..


----------



## MarkFranco

kieren1234 said:


> Yes you can but why would you?


Becuase it tastes awesome

Ice cream, milk, protein powder and a banana/honey


----------



## a.notherguy

im now wondering if i could buy an ice cream maker and make ice cream from dextrose, fruit, protein and milk and just leave it in the freezer for post workout


----------



## moy24

im thinking of takeing creatine as i want to cut as im bulk up right now so which creatine would u all recomend what about my protein creatin monodhydrate(sorry not good at spelling)


----------



## moy24

a.notherguy said:


> im now wondering if i could buy an ice cream maker and make ice cream from dextrose, fruit, protein and milk and just leave it in the freezer for post workout


im sure you could but not sure with thing like this myself thats why im asking for peoples views try it through and see how it goes or im sure someone can give u advice on this website.


----------



## oaklad

A few people make protein ice cream as a snack will help for cravings too not sure on a recipe though


----------



## moy24

oaklad said:


> A few people make protein ice cream as a snack will help for cravings too not sure on a recipe though


i just need help drinking the nutrisport protein shake as its abit rank and taste like chalk.


----------



## dtlv

yeah, whey and casein are both fine with icecream as part of an mrp style high kcal shake... used to do it a fair bit also throwing in some frozen berries, splash of milkshake flavouring, yoghurt and a little honey... tastes yummy!


----------



## moy24

if im trying to get ripped should i avoid takeing ice cream with protein shake and also will creatine help me get ripped


----------



## shinobi_85

man i just had the wisdom tooth yanked out, u guys are killing meeeee :'(


----------



## moy24

shinobi_85 said:


> man i just had the wisdom tooth yanked out, u guys are killing meeeee :'(


tell us what u think as i gues u dont agree with what others are saying or am i wrong


----------



## Franko1

> if im trying to get ripped should i avoid takeing ice cream with protein shake


Yes you should really.



> and also will creatine help me get ripped


No, its down to the rest of your diet.


----------



## moy24

Franko1 said:


> Yes you should really.
> 
> No, its down to the rest of your diet.


rest of my diet is fine what i ight do is just do this untill i finish my nutrisport protein then buy a differnt protein n drink it just with milk


----------



## shinobi_85

moy24 said:


> tell us what u think as i gues u dont agree with what others are saying or am i wrong


yeh i think u took me a bit to seriously there lmao.

just down the protein shake, dont worry about the taste, getting ripped isnt as fun as it may look, better to maximise your efforts now and then when u see how well u can get ripped then add some crap in to see what u can get away with i spose.thats how i would be running it anyway.

and yeh creatine does draw more water into the system, so youre muscle probably wont be as ripped as it could look.

i'd think it really depends on how ripped u wanna get and what sort of genes ur working with, they say dexter jackson just eats what the hell he wants and hes one of the most ripped, but thats him lol


----------



## madmuscles

Anyone used one of these before? You could just throw in your whey, carb powder and vitamins/aminos and end up with with an ice cream ball surging in nutrients

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&sugexp=llsfp&xhr=t&q=ice+cream+ball&cp=13&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=4240370061702493664&sa=X&ei=eD2TTeufJcuu8QOgwNDmAw&sqi=2&ved=0CCUQ8wIwAA#


----------



## moy24

shinobi_85 said:


> yeh i think u took me a bit to seriously there lmao.
> 
> just down the protein shake, dont worry about the taste, getting ripped isnt as fun as it may look, better to maximise your efforts now and then when u see how well u can get ripped then add some crap in to see what u can get away with i spose.thats how i would be running it anyway.
> 
> and yeh creatine does draw more water into the system, so youre muscle probably wont be as ripped as it could look.
> 
> i'd think it really depends on how ripped u wanna get and what sort of genes ur working with, they say dexter jackson just eats what the hell he wants and hes one of the most ripped, but thats him lol


lol i think i did take abit to seriously yea thanks for ur advice and il see how everything goes and il change thing as i go along i gues thank mate


----------



## Maturemuscle

I mix my protein powder with Greek yogurt at the moment, it seems to bring out the flavour in the protein, its like a rich thick instant whip to eat with a spoon. If you use banana protein powder and the plain yogurt, and add a swirl of carb free caramel sauce on top it tastes like Bannoffee pie without the calories!


----------

